# New young goats hate me



## lovinglife (Feb 2, 2013)

ok, we got these two young goats a couple weeks ago, they got scared bringing them home and they will not have anything to do with me.  They stay at the back of the pen until I leave.  I can't get in with them, long story, but when the whole pen is dry I will get in with them, but now, where I have to go in is just muddddddd, nice and dry in the back for them.  They wander around good when I am not there, but they see me and no way!  Before we got them they were very friendly, what can I do?  I don't want to make them MORE scared of me...  These girls are supposed to be MILK goats, going to be hard to milk them if I can't get close to them..


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2013)

You have to spend time with them. If there is some way to spend time with them in their pen, that is what you need.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Any idea what scared them?  Spending lots of time with them is the ticket.  If you can, put them into a smallish space and just sit with them, not touching them, so they can get familiar with you and realize you are not going to hurt them.


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 2, 2013)

so I should just climb in the pen the hard way even if it startles them and just hang out?  I can do that if you think that would help.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> so I should just climb in the pen the hard way even if it startles them and just hang out?  I can do that if you think that would help.


I don't really understand what you mean, but no don't startle them.  Why can't you go into the pen?


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 2, 2013)

when we got them, the lady walked in the pen, picked them up and handed them over the fence and they were NOT happy about that.  Then of course everything is new and we have no other goats so they just stay away... but I will crawl into the pen and just sit there, maybe take a treat or something to get some interest.


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 2, 2013)

What kind of pen are they in that you have to either climb over or crawl into? 
Sounds like you may want to redesign the pen for easier access. If part of it is low add some dirt or move the pen to a higher spot. Adding a stool or concrete bench to sit on and hang out. Let them approach you. Also, have food treats to entice them to eat out of your hand.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 2, 2013)

How about a picture of your goats and your pen.  Maybe then we can offer you more advice.


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 2, 2013)

I have to climb over the fence, but really they are used to that, where they came from it was the same way.  My husband is out of town most of the time and when he got home I told him to fix their pen we were getting them tomorrow, so the pen has no door.  It is a shelter we had for the cows which we added some goat panels to, I have easy access to feed and water, just at the moment no real gate.  Husband had surgery the next day and cannot walk for another month (foot surgery) and with all the mud he cannot go and help me make a gate until later.  So I will use my access point and go in.  It may surprise them for a few, but they SHOULD get over it soon...I hope...NEVER GIVE UP!  They are used to people so they SHOULD be ok with me..... crossing fingers...little stinkers, and they are so stinking cute!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

My advice is put a nice comfy lawn chair in there...lots of treats in your pockets...crunchy ones that they hear you crunching...crawl over into the pen...sit comfortably talking calmly to them, then start crunching treats...they should be curious...if they come to check some out in your hand, let them get a taste...once they are feeling safe with that, offer them some in your hand but don't let them reach it until you are able to pet them at the same time....works every time with a new lamb or sheep we buy here.

Good crunchy treats they should love are graham wafers and soda crackers....oh...and ours like me singing me too...they and the chickens and dogs are my only fans 

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks!!  I did crawl in the pen, they were fine with that, but the minute I sat down they freaked!  I sat there until they calmed down and  my rear almost froze to the ground....  it is colder than I thought, so after they calmed down and I didn't eat them..... I let them rest a few and had to come in to warm up.  Tomorrow will do it again when it is warmer out and I can spend more time there.  Will take the advice about the crunchy crackers, maybe if I do this everyday they will realize I am not the boogie woman and will be calm enough to be curious...Could I be acting TOO calm?  With horses I learned that calm is good but you also have to be confident.  These guys went ape when I sat down, maybe I will try to just stand there, they seemed to like me talking to them, so will try the singing, I love to sing so that may be the key.  They will learn to like me....I hope....  I have three months to get them better, should be able to do that... with all your good help anyway.  I may have to move them into the barn where it is more controlled....  Will it hurt if they are with chickens?  I don't know if there are any diseases that chickens could have that the goats could catch, you know like with chickens and turkeys....


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 2, 2013)

Chickens should be ok; however, if you are feeding the chickens a commercial feed (heavy on grain) then you need to keep that out of access to the goats cus they can get bloat if they eat too much of it.

You need one of them loung lawn chairs that let you stretch out but is low to the ground so you don't get a frozen hiney. May want to put a warm towel on the seat. 
I like bonbean's suggestion. don't worry goats are really curious and will want to investigate what you are doing.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 2, 2013)

Even my girls that climb on me in one position, will get a little spooked if I change position. Standing up to sitting or squatting, or whatever....They get over it pretty quickly. 

You can use all kinds of treats.....a couple corn chips a day wouldn't hurt either....corn is goat crack you know.....

If I were you, I would talk to them to let them know you are approaching the pen if they can't see you or don't know you are there. It will reduce surprises and soon they will learn to come to your voice. 

Spending time is the only real way to tame them, but bribery goes a loooong way to getting started.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Get a good book and a book light if nec. and go in and ignore them with goodies in your lap. They will come around.


----------



## pdpo222 (Feb 3, 2013)

My pygora is spooky like that, will come up and smell my hand but if I try and pet him he leaves.  So I get a 5 gallon bucket to sit on...a good book, and just sit in their pen.  When the other goats come up I make a big fuss over them,  he will come over and I just ignore him.  Eventually he will get the idea.  So I just sit and read.  I have treats in my pocket and give them to the goats.  He's a sucker for them.  It will take time, but he'll come around.  But it will be on his time schedule not mine.  lol


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips!  I will try them.  I have time, so when the weather is better I will take my kindle, I can spend huge amounts of time reading.  I was wondering if I got a really tame goat and put with them if that would help, they are both young and were not bottle babies so didn't bond as much as could have been.  They were with a lot of other goats and sheep and lamas before and weren't scared, now by themselves they seem more timid.  They do calm down some when I talk to them, so I think there is hope!  Husband said as soon as his foot is better he will spend lots of time with them too.


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 28, 2013)

Update on the little scardy girls.  I got my Guernsey doe home plopped her in with the younger girls, Aspen, the Guernsey is just so awesome...anyway.... now the little chickens are eating out of my hand, they were afraid that Aspen would get all the treats!  It was night and day after I put her with them.  Maybe they are jealous because they know how much I like Aspen.....  This weekend they will get their goat collars and I am going to get started getting them used to me messing with them.  They really need their feet trimmed and I do not want a rodeo...too old for that...Maybe some good pictures of my cute girls this weekend.  I have an interesting assortment of goats, one Guernsey, one Nubian, and Nubian/Angora cross, too cute.


----------



## madcow (Mar 2, 2013)

Goats have long memories, but they can be replaced by better ones that overcome the bad ones.  Up to this point they only have the memory of you bringing them home and nothing else.  Thankfully goats are very intelligent, and learn quickly too.   I started by just sitting in the pen with them as often as I could and over time (about 2 or 3 weeks) they started getting comfortable around me and came closer with each visit.  They are really nosy creatures and they find it hard to resist the urge to investigate things.  They will also find you more interesting when you have treats to offer after a few sessions of sitting with them.  I won mine over with raisins and dried apples.  They also love animal crackers, the cheap kind for a few bucks (the $$ kind, LOL!) from Wallyworld.  Just give them a couple each time you visit.  Don't want to mess up their digestion with too many carbohydrates.  Pretty soon they will associate you with treats and will be calling you from the fence to come and visit and bring treats!  You won't be able to beat them off with a stick from then on!  Mine were really standoffish when I first got them,  but over time they had enough good experiences with me just spending time with them and bringing treats it helped them to see I wasn't there to murder them.   You will find that with any new goats added to your herd, even newborn kids, you will have to establish a relationship with each individual.   It's a trust thing and with any good relationship it takes time to build trust.   Now mine call for me in the afternoon to bring treats.  They're spoiled, just a little tiny bit.......


----------

